# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Another little PSK bag

## hunter63

Was walking thru Home Depot yesterday and found these........I had heard about them....but wanted to see if they had them in the store.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardw...&storeId=10051
First one has dog training e-collar in it already.....LOL

Oh yeah the front pocket has room for that mandatory Altoids tin....LOL

Planning on a redo of a belt bag I have been carrying around for a lot of years......this new one has compartments and a zippered top.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We will see

----------


## Sarge47

Very good post, Hunter.  I gave you some rep for that one!     :Thumbup:

----------


## crashdive123

One can never have too many kits, bags, pouches.  Nice find.

----------


## hunter63

> One can never have too many kits, bags, pouches.  Nice find.


So true....always keep my eyes open and am a sucker for them.....LOL

Not bad for $6 bucks.....bought two, am useing one already........

----------

